# found a good deal on atv



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I found a smoking deal on another quad today and bought it. I bought a 2000 arctic cat 500 4x4 automatic. it is red. only thing is it doesnt have a winch or plow. but it only has 1039 miles on it. I bought it for $1000. The things runs great and looks just like mine but red. it even has the red hand guards like mine. I just need to get brake pads for it.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow! Sounds like a great deal! 
I'm new here and am planning on getting an ATV w/ plow for our church.
We're currently looking at a polaris sportsman 700.
There is alot of great info on this site... I hope to learn alot more!

Steve


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I seen it on craigslist and couldnt pass it up. I will have pics of it tomarrow. it is the same quad I have now I plow with but it is red. but if you have any questions let me know as you look for a quad.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Let me know what you d ofor a plow, I have a 05 Arctic Cat 500 I need to put a plow on.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Gander Moutain in Tonawanda, and Rochester have artic cat plowes at 50% off


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

dieseld;722658 said:


> Let me know what you d ofor a plow, I have a 05 Arctic Cat 500 I need to put a plow on.


I dont think I am gonna put a plow on it. and if I did I would have to put a winch on it.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

So is it gonna be a play ATV. lol Or other work?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a smokin deal you got there.

I give ya 1 year and you'll have a plow on it.

I think you should make a V for it and then have so its' the same Mount as your other.
that way either Plow work's on either ATV.

that's just me.

ya post up some pics.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im gonna go get it at 5 tonight I will have pcis tonight.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

does resale suck on those or what? thats cheap too cheap imo is it beat or was the guy an idiot? i mean no harm but dam i'd hate to take a loss like that. im glad you got a deal though.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are the pics.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

I'll give ya $1100 for it...


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

looks nice. and glad you got a good deal


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

now I have two 2000 arctic cat 500 automatic 4x4 atvs lol. one if red and one is green.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

nice ATV. sounds like a good deal...what are they worth?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

prob $2000-2500. I sold my old 400 2x4 for $2200 with plwo and winch. this doesnt have a plow or a winch


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

thats not in that bad of shape, what was he askin? did you beat him down on the price? does it run good or does it need work?

keep an eye out for another one, seems your like my buddy, someone called him to sell him a sled, he wanted 4000 but needed cash he got it for 1800, it was like new lol. good deal.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

this guy wanted $1200 he said lowest was $1000 so I said I will take it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

good for you, i never see deals around here, they always want way more than they are worth or beat to death lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

IPLOWSNO;725351 said:


> good for you, i never see deals around here, they always want way more than they are worth or beat to death lol


this one is not beat up at all lol. I cleaned it up and it looks nice. look in the atv pic forum there are pics of it clean with my muds on it.


----------

